# QUALITY GEAR LABS



## MYRICK (Jan 1, 2004)

IM RUNNING 750 ENATH AND 600 EQ JUST THIS IS WEEK 4 SO SHOULD BE FEELING IT SOON I'LL KEEP U UPDATED


----------



## jack hust (Jan 2, 2004)

cool bro good luck i wish you the best


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 2, 2004)

THANKS BRO


----------

